# Baby Booties for dogs?



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Have ya'll tried using infant booties or premie booties for dog shoes? I was just thinking of all the cute designs and colors there are....

Brit's paw is about the size of a quarter with claws, I wonder if they would fit....


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh I wonder if they will fit. When I bought Caesar his 3-6 month baby jersey I thought about getting these little blue booties that had balls on them...but I was afraid my husband would kill me, haha. He already wasnt too excited about me buying a jersey for him to wear to my husbands games (he is a softball coach). We took him to the first game Tuesday and everyone got a kick out of him in his jersey because it is the same color as the girl's team jerseys . I know petsmart sells dog booties, so if u wanted to get Brit some and the baby ones won't fit, then u can buy some dog ones. U will definantely have to show pics of her in them if u get them....very very cute I am sure


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

is your husband embarrassed? he reminds me of my brother!! caesar is just trying to show support!!!  

anyway, i had a build a bear that had socks...i put them on sprite but they fell off. i think the ones for dogs might be better because then you can velcro it tight.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

My husband is going to kill for me telling this story h34r: but we were at Target a couple of weeks ago and we were walking past the baby aisle and he saw these baby booties and starts tugging at me like a little kid saying, "We NEED to get these for Tuffy!" It was so hilarious, I was cracking up the entire time because he was suggesting it. Unfortunately they turned out to be WAY huge for him when we got them home. I don't remember what size they were, but they were bigger than the premie ones. I think you might be safe as long as the booties aren't shaped like a human foot since those seem to leave too much room at the toe. Anything with velcro would be good because those can be cinched around their leg. Let us know if you find any cute ones!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Yeah he was embarrassed. Which is funny because he comes home and baby's Caesar a lot. I guess the teacher he replaced had a maltese and the kids always made fun of her because she acted like it was her child...aparently went overboard with it in the kid's eyes anyway. So my husband didn't want the same reaction I guess. He is ok with the jersey thing, he said a lot of kids commented on how cute he was in the baseball jersey ( I think being the same color as the girl's softball team helped). I think hes afraid of looking too soft instead of the tough coach, haha . (btw, he played college football, so I guess he feels like he has to keep the tough guy image  ) Their team is the Bulldogs, so when I had Caesar dressed up these little kids were like hey mom look theres a baby bulldog!







I was like no, he is a maltese, haha.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I tried the booties for the girls and they kept taking them off. I would start with Daezie and by the time I was done with Maya Daezie had already take them off. :wacko:








They are the ones that have the velcro and I I remember correctly the small ones were too big for Maya at that time Maya was 6 or 7 months. and I only had them wear them 2x. 

i guess they have to get used to them.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks guys!

My fiance is the same way actually, but it is like it depends on what "mood" he's in. one day he gets mad because he feels I love Brit'ny more than him (at least I know how he will act if we have kids







) and the next he is helping me pick out Brit's haloween costume and letting me buy a shirt on ebay that says "daddy's little girl"! LOL


Anywho, i think i will go to babygap or target today and experiment a little!

Maybe if I get some leather ones that snap or velcro they will work...


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

more men have to be like tuffys dad!!! 

casey told me one day "you love sprite more than me, huh" and i was like "of course, shes like a daughter" and he was like "thats ok, i love sprite more than you too".


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

jr (my hubby) is also jealous of the girls. he used to make the same remarks " you love the girls than you love me, I can see it" and I was like 'well they can't take care of themselves, and I'm their mother anyways' 
I gues he gave up now and realize that they are my babies and he is my BIG baby


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

LOL D & M that is a PERFECT way of putting it!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

ive tried the doggy shoes on my parents maltese when i was living with them a couple of years ago, but she kept taking them off one by one..she didnt like them at all..once i had all four of them on her paws but she kept taking them off so we never put them on her anymore..maybe they have to get used to them


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

yup mee, thats what Im thinking. I wanna get the lily boots for Brit, but if I pay 100 bucks for some shoes she BETTER wear them LOL!

Thats why I wanted to try some baby booties or something first and just see how she does.


----------

